# Makeup Suggestions for Hot Pink Dress



## vixie13 (Jun 3, 2011)

MuT,

I need some *makeup* suggestions....

I have a wedding to attend next weekend. I'm wearing a HOT PINK dress and black shoes...



    



I have NOT idea what makeup color combos would be suitable with hot pink. I'll be wearing silver jewelry as well.

It's a day time ceremony into a evening cocktail and dinner reception. 

Thanks for you help!!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 3, 2011)

Well.. I would do Pink and silver eyeshadow w/black eyeliner and a light purple maybe..  with a light pink lipstick and pink or pink and purpley lipgloss..

But thats what I see when I look at this outfit.  What kind of jewelry are you wearing, if you wear any?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 3, 2011)

If I were wearing I would do a dark silver, gray or black smokey eye.  I'm a smokey eye fanatic though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2011)

A smokey pink eye (silver or dark gray with a darker pink) would be hot with a sheer pink lip.


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice ideas! I think I'm going to have to try a couple looks out. I just don't want to be too OVER done for the ceremony.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 3, 2011)

Pink smokey - but maybe a lighter pink...





or darker on the smoke...


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I love how black looks with bright pink, so I'd say do a grey and black smokey eye. Hot pink is such a strong color, I'd like to make that the attraction. If it's a shimmery pink I'd keep the eyes matte. If it's a matte pink/fabric, I'd go for a black/grey smoked eye with a shimmery highlight that has a very slight amt. of pink. Post us some pics of what you go for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe start with a gray smokey eye, then in between the ceremony and party add some black on your lid and blend it out.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 4, 2011)

if you don't want to look overdone for the ceremony, bronzes and pinks would look pretty with hot pink. let the dress do the speaking and you look beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

